# pie and mash appreciation thread!



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Someone just posted a thread about their sausage sandwich they craved and have now got me thinking about food!

Its been a while since I had some pie, mash and liquor as a kid we use to go on pie n mash runs to a shop called arments just off walworth road in south east london its is the best I have ever tasted and even now people que outside the door in the early morning!

Even bought my mum 30 pies for mothers day and got them delivered its what she wanted.....lots of chilli vinager mmmm

Anyone else like pie n mash? Where due go?


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

:rolleye:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is this a southern thing ?

Genuine question BTW.


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> Is this a southern thing ?
> 
> Genuine question BTW.


yes mate it is traditionally a southern thing you are missing out.....if you ever travel down south then you got to try some!!

Have some history! haha

Arment's first Eel & Pie house was started in 1914, the year of the Great War, by Mrs Emily Louise Arment and her husband William Peter Arment when they purchased an eel & pie house at 386 Walworth Road, SE17 from the Evans family.

Together with Liz, Emily's sister, they successfully ran Arment's Eel & Pie House. As Emily's and William's children grew up, they too went into the family business. William died in 1931 and Emily continued to run the business until her death in 1945, when it was handed down to her son William, otherwise known as Bill. Despite rationing and staff shortages as men were sent to war, Emily and Bill managed to keep the shop open, improvising by selling soup.

Bill Arment, who married Rita Coats in 1957, owned and managed the shop for many years, later being assisted by his sister Glad and her husband Vic Waller. The business enjoyed great expansion in the 1960's and two further shops were opened, both of which were in the Walworth Road area.

Glad and Vic managed the shop at 10 & 12 Westmoreland Road and saw the business relocated across the road to bigger premises at Nos. 7 & 9 in 1979. They continued to run the Eel & Pie House until the early 1980's when they semi-retired, not fully retiring until 1996. Bill's son Roy, who was already working in the family business, took over the day to day running in 1982, and when he married in 1983, his wife Cheryl joined him.

Roy and Cheryl now own and run the Eel and Pie House, upholding the Arment family's reputation for producing traditional steak pies to original recipes handed down through generations, maintaining the highest quality at a very reasonable price.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks fu*king good mate..


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Wtf is that!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry that green stuff looks like frog spawn imo


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

chicken and mushroom pukka pie and mash my chips from the chippy

does that count?


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

sunn said:


> Someone just posted a thread about their sausage sandwich they craved and have now got me thinking about food!
> 
> Its been a while since I had some pie, mash and liquor as a kid we use to go on pie n mash runs to a shop called arments just off walworth road in south east london its is the best I have ever tasted and even now people que outside the door in the early morning!
> 
> ...


I used to go to Goddard's in Greenwich when I lived near London (we had mates in Greenwich). Really liked pie and mash but couldn't stand jellied eels (like cold fishy chuck with a bone in it).

There's quite a variation on local foods around the country. Take fish and chips for example. Up north, 'fish and chips' means 'cod and chips' and it's generally lovely, whereas down south you've got to spend half your time scraping off some disgusting fish skin off half your cod whilst your chips go cold! When will you soft southern shandy-drinking ****s ever learn? Take the ****ing skin off your fish before you batter it and serve it to me. Thanks.

Forgot to mention - they don't do chips and gravy either. Not that that upsets me that much, but the mrs has a bit of a moan about it every now and then.

Anyway, pie & mash - pretty good.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Have puddings made it down south yet ?


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Milky said:


> Have puddings made it down south yet ?


Not to the chippys I've been in. I was never a big fan of pudding, chips and gravy, but the mrs loves it.


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> Have puddings made it down south yet ?


Puddings in what context like treacle sponge pudding?


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Love you northern boys coments don't like the green stuff! Its parsley sauce....get in my belly!


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Its a cockney thing

Pie mash liquer bit of vinegar luvley

Just round corner Camden road station. MMMM !


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

sunn said:


> Puddings in what context like treacle sponge pudding?


No, as in steak or steak and kidney pudding. Usually served with chips and gravy. I'm not sure, but I don't think you can get it in yorkshire. Seem to remember chips, pie and mushy peas in yorkshire, but I could be wrong.

Here's a link to a photo of pudding chips and gravy (although the greedy bastard's also having a fish as well):

http://www.icemark.com/blog/archives/2005/10/17/the-north-south-culinary-divide/

Here's pie and mash with lovely liquor:

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichierie_mash_and_liquor_Manze_Bermondsey.jpg


----------

